# NAD Anderton’s Marshall CS JTM145 #34 (was Premature NAD (teaser))



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

My name is Lexx and I am an ampaholic. It has been zero days since I’ve bought my last amp ...










I’ll be back when it physically arrives. There is a story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Acknowledging you have a problem is the first step.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> My name is Lexx and I am an ampaholic. It has been zero days since I’ve bought my last amp ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Congrats.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> My name is Lexx and I am an ampaholic.





davetcan said:


> Acknowledging you have a problem is the first step.


My name is Dave and I am addicted to looking at the pics and reading about all of the beautiful gear you guys purchase.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Should we be expecting more FS posts?!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Wow, been drooling over that amp since I first saw that demo. More details, please.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you ever get your amp @LexxM3 ?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

dleake said:


> Did you ever get your amp @LexxM3 ?


Probably already sold to @adcandour!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Probably already sold to @adcandour!


Nope. I sell all my amps to @LexxM3 

But, this one does sound fantastico...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

adcandour said:


> Nope. I sell all my amps to @LexxM3


Where as I tend to buy his guitars. lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Congrats.


I kept waiting for him to break out into "Oh Well" but he never did.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the attention guys. I do not yet have it in my hands, but it is now being courier tracked. Fingers crossed for safe and speedy delivery and no typhoons. More soon ...

And yes, I will need to put up a few more amps for sale to cover this one . Standby ...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> And yes, I will need to put up a few more amps for sale to cover this one . Standby ...


You might have to move out west - once you saturated the Ont market. Lots of 'fresh meat' out here!


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Great sounding amp!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The day is upon us!

Wonder how long I can stretch this out (jokes aside, no time right now, so will be stretching a bit by necessity) ...

... once upon a time there was a boy that just discovered the magic of a cranked Marshall amp at non-destructive volume levels ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> ... once upon a time there was a boy that just discovered the magic of a cranked Marshall amp at non-destructive volume levels ...


...and he lived happily ever after, deep in Chicopee Forest, playing his new gear.

CONGRATS! The suspense was getting unbearable.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is really nice. I'm not sure i can get my head around 1 watt, but that is still really nice.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

davetcan said:


> That is really nice. I'm not sure i can get my head around 1 watt, but that is still really nice.


Are you saying you haven’t tried these 1W amps, Dave!? Particularly in stereo even with their own little cabs (just ask @Fox Rox)?

YOU. HAVE. TO.

Very welcome to borrow a couple of mine any time. I recommend something in the JTM or JMP flavour for the one side (darker tones) and something in the JVM or DSL (JCM2000) flavour for the other side (brighter tones). They are incredible if you don’t have a Woodstock-size stage handy to properly crank a big Marshall.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> Are you saying you haven’t tried these 1W amps, Dave!? Particularly in stereo even with their own little cabs (just ask @Fox Rox)?
> 
> YOU. HAVE. TO.
> 
> Very welcome to borrow a couple of mine any time. I recommend something in the JTM or JCM flavour for the one side (darker tones) and something in the JVM or DSL (JCM2000) flavour for the other side (brighter tones). They are incredible if you don’t have a Woodstock-size stage handy to properly crank a big Marshall.


I think we should meet at my house today. I can keep those tubes warm until you come back through Barrie...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> Are you saying you haven’t tried these 1W amps, Dave!? Particularly in stereo even with their own little cabs (just ask @Fox Rox)?
> 
> YOU. HAVE. TO.
> 
> Very welcome to borrow a couple of mine any time. I recommend something in the JTM or JMP flavour for the one side (darker tones) and something in the JVM or DSL (JCM2000) flavour for the other side (brighter tones). They are incredible if you don’t have a Woodstock-size stage handy to properly crank a big Marshall.


Not only that, I haven't even heard one in real life


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, here is the acquisition story ...

The story begins June 1st, 2018. As many will know, I had a JTM1C-wanted ad posted here and on Kijiji for a while. On June 1st, a Quebec Kijiji browser struck up a conversation and flaunted a JTM1H Offset and, as a complete surprise, a CSJTM145 (#17x). Up to that point, it didn’t even occur to me that I could ever find one anywhere (there are only 200 in the world and they are very very well respected and kept). The Quebec guy wasn’t really selling, just flaunting, but it was in good fun and we have had further interactions since. We did discuss a “what would it take to sell” on his CSJTM145, but the numbers were completely astronomical so I never mentally committed to finding one.

Then, 7 days later, a mint certified one with a vintage Mullard preamp tube popped up on eBay for a (somewhat) reasonable asking price (not cheap, but not ludicrous). But the seller is in UK and will not ship (on eBay? I know): no matter what, no how, no prepayment in full, nothing. An extremely reasonable and great guy otherwise: provided great feedback, communication, scheduling, pictures, follow up, suggestions, etc. etc. etc. 

But it happens that a university buddy/classmate that I have kept a little in touch, but haven’t seen in 26 years, lives 15 minutes away!

The seller agrees to take a small deposit by Paypal and hold until everything could be figured out.

Lots of logistics later, difficulties with getting cash out of banks in UK (if you bank with certain institutions that my classmate does), travel and family delays, figuring out how to ship out of UK (it has become complicated) to reduce chance of customs weirdness, then customs weirdness ... the #34 arrived this Thu, just short of 2 months from the start.

And it is fabulous! And I have a new friend in the UK . And a renewed contact with an old one . And a fellow enthusiast in QC . 

We live on a smaller and smaller world.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats man! Glad you finally got it! I'm loving my 1 watters! I even got renowned cab maker Derrick Bell to make me a custom 1x12 cab for them. Turned out great with all the vintage piping and large check grill cloth! I put a Celestion Heritage G12H30 in it and my four 1 watters have never sounded better.


----------

